
India’s ‘Maximum City’ Engulfed by Coronavirus - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/14/world/asia/mumbai-lockdown-coronavirus.html
======
known
1st #CoronaVirus case in India was detected on 30th January; And #Lockdown in
India was declared AFTER 54 days i.e. on 24th March
[https://archive.vn/rQcve](https://archive.vn/rQcve)

